# H pronunciada



## MarX

Javawag said:


> "No te metas pa' lo hondo, que tú no sabes nada vente con el yayo vente con la mama"
> Y... porque dicen "lo hondo" en vez de "el hondo" (y con el "h" de "hondo" pronunciado como si fuera un "j")


Estrella Morente también pronuncia la H en *huye*.
Escuché algunas veces la H pronunciada.

Supongo que a veces se puede pronunciar la H? En canciones?


----------



## alacant

En Andalucia, de donde procede Estrella Morente, a veces se pronuncia la h de ésta manera.

Saludos, ala


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En español la *h *es muda y no se pronuncia, sin embargo en la región de Andalucía especialmente es común que se pronuncia la h y equivale a una h aspirada inglesa.


----------



## conejo

"lo hondo" se refiere a la parte honda de un mismo lugar con diferentes profundidades (sirve para distintas características: "en LO ALTO de la montaña", "se fueron a LO OSCURO del salón"). "el hondo" se podría usar para diferenciar dos elementos o lugares diferentes con distintas profundidades ej: "-pinté el pozo color blanco. -¿el hondo o el bajo?" (en un conetxto en que hay dos o más pozos)


----------



## Fantasmagórico

En esta parte de Sudamérica no pronunciamos la “h”, salvo en el verbo “heder” y sus conjugaciones, y en el adjetivo “hediondo”.
  Se supone que no es correcto, pero muchísima gente lo pronuncia así. Creo que no es algo exclusivo de mi país.
  No se me ocurre otro caso, en este momento.


----------



## conejo

yo no recuerdo de ningún caso de h pronunciada en mi país (chile)


----------



## MarX

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!



Fantasmagórico said:


> En esta parte de Sudamérica no pronunciamos la “h”, salvo en el verbo “heder” y sus conjugaciones, y en el adjetivo “hediondo”.
> Se supone que no es correcto, pero muchísima gente lo pronuncia así. Creo que no es algo exclusivo de mi país.
> No se me ocurre otro caso, en este momento.


Mirá lo que encontré en otro hilo.



conejo said:


> yo no recuerdo de ningún caso de h pronunciada en mi país (chile)


Tampoco en la palabra "hediondo" o "heder"?


Saludos


----------



## flor0405

En Argentina tampoco se pronuncia la h.


----------



## conejo

Nop. Tampoco en esas palabras... acá NADIE dice "jediondo" o "jiede"...


----------



## domingo_alegre

La H gramaticalmente es muda. Sin embargo en algunos lugares existen ciertas costumbres locales propias (excepciones localizadas) pero que no se universalizan (como en algunas zonas de mi pais donde suelen decir "pajuera" como un barbarismo que equivale a decir "andate para afuera")


----------



## MarX

OK. Gracias!


----------



## aurilla

Salvo la palabra "halar", que en algunos lugares usan "jalar"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Se pronuncia con algunas palabras, no con todas. Por ejemplo, en "harto" y "hiede" sí, pero en "hombro", "huele", etc., no.

Sospecho que es un arcaísmo y que las palabras en las que se pronuncia antiguamente ya eran así y que luego en el resto de dialectos mutó hasta confundirse con la muda, o algo por el estilo.

De todos modos, ¿no iría esto mejor en el foro de "sólo español"?




aurilla said:


> Salvo la palabra "halar", que en algunos lugares usan "jalar"



De hecho, "jalar" ya se considera una palabra propia:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=jalar

Y lo mismo pasa con otras, como "juerga", que viene de "huelga".


----------



## Aleko

Fantasmagórico said:


> En esta parte de Sudamérica no pronunciamos la “h”, salvo en el verbo “heder” y sus conjugaciones, y en el adjetivo “hediondo”. Se supone que no es correcto, pero muchísima gente lo pronuncia así. Creo que no es algo exclusivo de mi país. No se me ocurre otro caso, en este momento.


En efecto, en Uruguay usamos casi siempre *jeder* y muy rara vez *heder*, al igual que *jalar* en vez de *halar*. El principio es el mismo: En vez de usar *h* (y no emitir sonido), usamos una variante (¿propia?) que lleva una *j* (correspondientemente pronunciada /x/) en su lugar.

La diferencia básica sería que *jalar* está muy difundida como variante en muchos lugares, mientras que *jeder* tal parecería tener un uso menos amplio. La incorrección entonces es "relativa", ya que en el caso de *jalar* hay un reconocimiento de la RAE , mientras que en el otro todavía no . De todos modos, ya es sabido lo que demora la RAE en reconocer lo que pasa a su alrededor.



.Jordi. said:


> ¿Y en la palabra hámster tampoco se pronuncia la ache?


Ese es un caso que demuestra la inconsistencia de la RAE en los últimos tiempos para la castellanización de las palabras extranjeras. En el caso de *hámster* sí se pronuncia la "h", pero se supone que debería pronunciarse como una *j* (/x/) y no como una *h* inglesa (/h/). ¿Por qué se escribe con *h* y no con *j* (_jámster_) para hacer las cosas más claras? Sólo la RAE lo sabe.

Saludos.


----------



## falbala84

Bueno, como han dicho por arriba, por aquí se pronuncia muchas veces la *h* como la h inglesa aspirada. Dependiendo de la persona y de la zona, algunos pronuncian más que otros. "A hierro", por ejemplo, es una expresión donde el 99% de las veces se aspira la h, "hartar" es un verbo que casi siempre se aspira también, y luego hay palabras que se aspiran unas veces sí y otras no: _hambre_, _ahogar_, _hoz_, _humo_, _humareda _("jumarea")...


----------



## mirx

Fantasmagórico said:


> Se supone que no es correcto, pero muchísima gente lo pronuncia así. Creo que no es algo exclusivo de mi país.


 
Tienes razón, también en México la gente dice heder y jeder indistintamente, no sé si jeder venga como palabra en la RAE, pero sí sé que en México se escribe con h auqnue se pronuncie con J, no así el caso de jalar que se escribe y pronuncia con J.



MarX said:


> Estrella Morente también pronuncia la H en *huye*.
> Escuché algunas veces la H pronunciada.
> 
> Supongo que a veces se puede pronunciar la H? En canciones?


 
Esto me recuerda al habla rural de México, que es muy arcáica en su composición.

Gente de más de 60 años dice. "María se *juyó* con José Martinez", juyó en este caso es "_se fue_", con la connotación obvia de que esto está mal a los ojos de la sociedad.

Hundir y hallar son otras dos palabras que se me vienen ahora a la mente, quiero aclarar que esta forma de hablar es muy particular de campesinos analfabetos o con poquísima instrucción académica y que por lo normal son personas mayores.

Respecto a lo de las canciones la verdad no creo, al menos no en México, aparte de jeder y jalar, cuya pronunciación no tiene que ver con estratos sociales o profesionales, no se me ocurre ninguna otra palabra en la que la H se pronuncie como J.



Aleko said:


> En el caso de *hámster* sí se pronuncia la "h", pero se supone que debería pronunciarse como una *j* (/x/) y no como una *h* inglesa (/h/). ¿Por qué una *h* y no una *j* para hacer las cosas más claras? Sólo la RAE lo sabe.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En México no hay distinción entre una y otra, hamster y jamón suenan con la misma J. Una J mucho más aspirada que la española pero nunca tan débil como la "h" inglesa.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Aleko said:


> En efecto, en Uruguay usamos casi siempre *jeder* y muy rara vez *heder*, al igual que *jalar* en vez de *halar*. El principio es el mismo: En vez de usar *h* (y no emitir sonido), usamos una variante (¿propia?) que lleva una *j* (correspondientemente pronunciada /x/) en su lugar.
> 
> La diferencia básica sería que *jalar* está muy difundida como variante en muchos lugares, mientras que *jeder* tal parecería tener un uso menos amplio. La incorrección entonces es "relativa", ya que en el caso de *jalar* hay un reconocimiento de la RAE , mientras que en el otro todavía no . De todos modos, ya es sabido lo que demora la RAE en reconocer lo que pasa a su alrededor.



 De todas maneras, yo no estoy seguro de que sea aceptado tampoco por los sectores cultos de la sociedad uruguaya. Yo digo “*j*ediondo” únicamente en situaciones informales; casi como cuando digo una mala palabra.
  Por ejemplo, Aleko: ¿qué impresión te causaría el oír a un periodista en un informativo u otro programa serio, diciendo “*j*ediondo”? Yo quisiera pensar que el periodista lo pronuncia así, a sabiendas de que no es lo correcto (p. ej.: está imitando, en forma jocosa, el habla de una persona ordinaria, o de poca instrucción).
  Otra opción es que el periodista *sea* un ordinario (una opción tristemente probable en la televisión actual).
  No sé si estarás de acuerdo conmigo.
  Saludos,
  Fantasmagórico.


----------



## Aleko

Fantasmagórico said:


> De todas maneras, yo no estoy seguro de que sea aceptado tampoco por los sectores cultos de la sociedad uruguaya. Yo digo “*j*ediondo” únicamente en situaciones informales; casi como cuando digo una mala palabra. Por ejemplo, Aleko: ¿qué impresión te causaría el oír a un periodista en un informativo u otro programa serio, diciendo “*j*ediondo”? No sé si estarás de acuerdo conmigo.


Bueno, sssssí... y no.

Primero: *Jeder* y sus derivados se usan poco; segundo: El uso "social" no es relevante en este caso. El tema es si se usa o no se usa un sonido /x/ (o similar) en palabras que generalmente se escribirían (o de hecho se escriben aún) sólo con h (muda). Y sin reparar en los posibles _usos sociales_, en Uruguay la gente de todas las clases sociales y niveles de instrucción dicen normalmente *jeder *(cuando llegan a usar finalmente esta palabra).

Más allá de eso, hay quienes puedan entender que "deberían" cuidar su léxico y llegado el momento, fuera de un ámbito informal, podrían salirse con un "*heder*". Pero no me había referido a eso porque entendí que no era relevante al hilo de discusión.

PD: Y sobre los periodistas. Suelen ser el mejor ejemplo de mamarrachos léxicos. Inventan palabras, repiten eufemismos tontos todo el tiempo, formulan oraciones gramaticalmente horrendas... etc. Y lo peor es que como eso sale en la tele, la radio o los diarios, la gente que no tiene las cosas claras se piensa que está correcto y termina luego repitiendo disparates. No son el mejor ejemplo de corrección en el lenguaje, precisamente (ni siquiera los de medios gráficos).


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Te entendí perfectamente, Aleko. Mi aporte no era tanto una objeción a lo que estabas diciendo, sino más bien un complemento. No quería dejar pasar por alto el hecho de que esta pronunciación de “heder” y “hediondo” que tenemos en Uruguay tiene un leve tufillo o jedor a ordinariez, aunque la usamos todo el tiempo.
  No pretendí poner a los periodistas como ejemplo de corrección, sino como ejemplo de personas que se supone que deberían esforzarse por hablar con corrección (y por eso nos sorprendemos cuando esto no ocurre). Personalmente, soy de los que se preguntan dónde quedó el clásico zumbido agudo que se usaba para “tapar” las malas palabras en la TV…


----------



## jmx

MarX said:


> Estrella Morente también pronuncia la H en *huye*.
> Escuché algunas veces la H pronunciada.
> 
> Supongo que a veces se puede pronunciar la H? En canciones?


La pronunciación de la h como aspirada (o como 'j') en ciertas palabras como "harto" es característica de un área muy concreta de la España peninsular, que abarca casi toda Extremadura y gran parte de Andalucía, salvo las zonas más orientales. Como otras muchas características regionales, los hablantes pueden evitar esta pronunciación en el habla formal.


----------



## Jellby

Me atrevo a pensar que en la mayoría de los casos, la aspiración de la H tiene causas etimológicas, probablemente cuando procede de una F latina. Creo que ya he comentado alguna vez eso que una vez me contaron: "si jacha (hacha) se escribe con jache (hache) y junco se escribe con jota, ¿cómo se escribe 'jumar' (fumar)?"

En francés también existe la "h aspirada", que en realidad no se pronuncia, como cualquier otra hache, pero que en su origen sí se hacía. El rastro que queda es que cuando la H no es aspirada, la palabra puede ligarse con una consonante anterior, mientras que cuando es aspirada (que no se pronuncia), no se puede ligar.


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> ¿cómo se escribe 'jumar' (fumar)?"
> 
> .


 
Otra que se me escapaba y que también he oído en México.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que es vulgar es escribir *_*jeder*_ y no *heder*, la pronunciación  o [j] es sólo un arcaísmo conservado sobre todo en zonas rurales y totalmente legítimo. Sólo responde a un estadio de la lengua.


----------



## elekt786

En Yucatán, muchas transcripciones del maya al castellano se hicieron utilizando la hache pero aún se pronuncian como jota; por ejemplo: Hunucmá.


----------



## chileno

Interesante.

Como ya se ha dicho... en Chile nunca he escuchado de alguien pronuncie como jota una palabra empezada con H, pero sí palabra que empiecen con F. (Fue/Jue o Fuego/Juego)

Una vez me explicaron que en el español antiguo no existia la H o la F, una de esas dos, por eso hoy en día tenemos Fierro/Hierro etc...

No entiendo como es que una H se pronuncie como J en algunos lugares, a no ser que por hablar mal, nada más.


----------



## crocante

Dr. Quizá said:


> (...)
> Y lo mismo pasa con otras, como "juerga", que viene de "huelga".



Es cierto. En España, este miércoles, tenemos una gran juerga


----------



## elekt786

El otro día escuchando las noticias, una periodista española pronunció Sajara refiriéndose al desierto del Sahara. Seguramente el sonido que escuché como jota era en realidad una hache aspirada. Sospecho que hay algo más que solamente simples errores de pronunciación.


----------



## jorgema

elekt786 said:


> El otro día escuchando las noticias, una periodista española pronunció Sajara refiriéndose al desierto del Sahara. Seguramente el sonido que escuché como jota era en realidad una hache aspirada. Sospecho que hay algo más que solamente simples errores de pronunciación.



Esa pronunciación parece ser bastante común en España (hay un hilo sobre esto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1108375). En mi país lo usual es escribir Sáhara y pronunciar Sá-a-ra, sin aspiración de la hache. En realidad, no recuerdo que la hache se pronuncie en ningún caso en el Perú. Decimos _jalar_, pero es porque la escribimos siempre así con jota y nunca _halar_ con hache.
Aquí en Nueva York en cambio he podido notar la vacilación en la aspiración de la H en personas de diverso origen, pero en especial caribeños. Un dominicano que normalmente pronunciaría _hablar _con hache muda, a menudo aspira la H al decir _hablador_.


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> […] En mi país lo usual es escribir Sáhara y pronunciar Sá-a-ra, sin aspiración de la hache. […]


¿Pronuncian y escriben realmente en Perú Sáhara, como esdrújula? Me parecía que se pronunciaba y se escribía como en Chile, es decir como palabra llana y sin aspiración de la hache (que como ya se ha dicho en este hilo, en Chile no se da en ningún caso): Sahara /sa'ara/.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> ¿Pronuncian y escriben realmente en Perú Sáhara, como esdrújula? Me parecía que se pronunciaba y se escribía como en Chile, es decir como palabra llana y sin aspiración de la hache (que como ya se ha dicho en este hilo, en Chile no se da en ningún caso): Sahara /sa'ara/.



Tanto como "en ningún caso", no.
A mi me rechinan los dientes cuando escucho que se refieren al "virus anta", para mí siempre ha sido y será "hanta", con la "h" ligeramente aspirada.  Y si busco ejemplos debe haber más, sólo fue lo primero que se me vino a la mente.
Pero "Sajara" y similares es rizar el rizo, como dicen en España.
_


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> Tanto como "en ningún caso", no.
> A mi me rechinan los dientes cuando escucho que se refieren al "virus anta", para mí siempre ha sido y será "hanta", con la "h" ligeramente aspirada.  Y si busco ejemplos debe haber más, sólo fue lo primero que se me vino a la mente.
> Pero "Sajara" y similares es rizar el rizo, como dicen en España.
> _



Por favor, busca más ejemplos, porque yo nunca he escuchado a nadie, estando en Chile que pronuncie una H aspirada como en el caso que dices. Me parece extrañísimo que tu digas eso. Me rechinarían los dientes escucharte.


----------



## Vampiro

Heder, halar, hachís, hámster…
Con la “h” en el medio debe haber más.  Y ni hablar de voces de origen extranjero.
No estoy discrepando con ustedes, lo normal es que en Chile no se aspire la “h”, pero de ahí a decir que “en ningún caso” hay un trecho.
_


----------



## Aviador

Los casos en los que se aspira la hache en Chile son los de palabras extranjeras como marcas comerciales, nombres propios, topónimos, etc., de acuerdo con nuestra afición a pronunciar estos términos tan cercanamente a la pronunciación etimológica como nos lo permita nuestro conocimiento de la lengua de origen. En este contexto cabe el término _Hanta_ que es de origen coreano.
No se aspira nunca aquí la hache de palabras castizas.

P. D. Edito para agregar esta respuesta a Vampiro:


Vampiro said:


> Heder, halar, hachís, hámster…
> Con la “h” en el medio debe haber más.  Y ni hablar de voces de origen extranjero.
> No estoy discrepando con ustedes, lo normal es que en Chile no se aspire  la “h”, pero de ahí a decir que “en ningún caso” hay un trecho.
> _


Nunca he oído a alguien en Chile pronunciar _heder_ como /xeder/ ni _halar_ como /xalar/. _Heder_ es un verbo que se usa muy poco aquí, pero aun así, no he oído nunca que se aspire esa hache. En cuanto a _halar_, me parece que no se usa en Chile. La que sí se ha incorporado muy recientemente al léxico de algunos aquí es _jalar_, con jota. La clasifico como una palabra diferente de _halar_ porque a Chile llegó con un significado que se reduce exclusivamente al de consumir droga. Aquí, _halar_ ni _jalar _tienen otros significados.
Tanto _hachís_ como _hamster_ caben dentro del grupo de palabras extranjeras.

Recordé que en el hilo _Heder / Jeder_ intervine con la siguiente anecdota que puede ser ilustrativa:


Aviador said:


> […] Hace algunos años, oí en la televisión de aquí a un geólogo chileno que,  hablando sobre el efecto de las erupciones volcánicas, pronunciaba _lahar_ como _lajar_ y recuerdo haber pensado "_y este, ¿de dónde salió?_" Fuera de este insólito caso, no me parece haber oído nunca aquí pronunciar la hache /x/ o algo parecido. […]


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> P. D. Edito para agregar esta respuesta a Vampiro:


¿Y sí has escuchado "heder" pronunciado como "eder" o "lahar" como "laar"?
Raro.
_


----------



## chileno

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Aviador.

Nunca escuché a nadie decir jeder por heder ni tampoco escribirlo con jota. Lo que es más, yo siempre "supe" que halar (alar) lo decía los españoles y nosotros decíamos "jalar" que por supuesto lo escribíamos con jota.

Lo demás es extranjerismo.


----------



## Vampiro

Estimado, no hablamos de lo mismo.
La diferencia entre una hache aspirada y una jota es un abismo.
Yo en ningún momento he dicho que la hache en Chile se pronuncie como una jota, sólo dije que en algunas palabras (pocas) la hache se pronuncia aspirada, a diferencia de decir a ultranza que eso nunca se hace.
Habrá quienes la pronuncien mejor que otros, eso es otro cuento.
Hay quienes dicen "hámster" (con la _h_ aspirada), y quienes dicen "jámster" (y no miro a nadie), pero lo que es seguro es que nadie dice "amster". Tomo esa palabra porque es el ejemplo más claro, pero vale lo mismo para cualquier otra.
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y sí has escuchado "heder" pronunciado como "eder" o "lahar" como "laar"?
> Raro.
> _


Supongo que sí, porque si hubiera oído alguna vez /xeder/ o, aparte del caso que relato, /laxar/, me acordaría, ya que es el tipo de cosas que activan instantáneamente mi radar lingüístico.



chileno said:


> […] Lo que es más, yo siempre "supe" que halar (alar) lo decía los  españoles y nosotros decíamos "jalar" que por supuesto lo escribíamos  con jota. […]


Tanto como que "_nosotros decíamos jalar_", pues no creo. "Decíamos" me suena a algo que ha sido habitual en Chile y _jalar_ no me lo parece. Por ejemplo, yo nunca digo _jalar algo_, digo _tirar de algo_. Tampoco nadie que yo conozca dice aquí _jalar_ con este significado. Sólo conozco en Chile el verbo _jalar_ con el significado de consumir drogas y es un *neologismo* que me parece habitual sólo entre los más jóvenes, aunque según he percibido, tiende a ser adoptado por más y más chilenos con este exclusivo significado.


----------



## chileno

Aviador said:


> Supongo que sí, porque si hubiera oído alguna vez /xeder/ o, aparte del caso que relato, /laxar/, me acordaría, ya que es el tipo de cosas que activan instantáneamente mi radar lingüístico.
> 
> 
> Tanto como que "_nosotros decíamos jalar_", pues no creo. "Decíamos" me suena a algo que ha sido habitual en Chile y _jalar_ no me lo parece. Por ejemplo, yo nunca digo _jalar algo_, digo _tirar de algo_. Tampoco nadie que yo conozca dice aquí _jalar_ con este significado. Sólo conozco en Chile el verbo _jalar_ con el significado de consumir drogas y es un *neologismo* que me parece habitual sólo entre los más jóvenes, aunque según he percibido, tiende a ser adoptado por más y más chilenos con este exclusivo significado.



OK, ¿Qué tál  H Americana? 

Me equivoqué al no explicar bien esto de "decíamos". Siempre hemos dicho "tirar" pero si yo leía por ahí "jalar", yo "sabía" que era un americanismo y "halar" españolismo.

Mejor? Oye, han visto el gato con cinco patas...  

Y perdonen el mal "haular"


----------



## jorgema

Aviador said:


> ¿Pronuncian y escriben realmente en Perú Sáhara, como esdrújula? Me parecía que se pronunciaba y se escribía como en Chile, es decir como palabra llana y sin aspiración de la hache (que como ya se ha dicho en este hilo, en Chile no se da en ningún caso): Sahara /sa'ara/.



Disculpa por la tardanza. A tu pregunta respondo que sí, hasta donde recuerdo siempre vi escrito Sáhara, con tilde esdrújula. Y la pronunciábamos de acuerdo a esa tilde, si con cuidado, marcando las dos aes, y la primera tónica. Obviamente sin aspiración de la H, que es algo que me chocó las primeras veces que lo escuché de boca de españoles.
Haches aspiradas no me parece recordar en el habla general peruana. Los extranjerismos que empiezan con H los pronunciamos con una jota de la que no queda duda, o bien sin aspiración alguna: hámster es jámster, pero el virus hanta lo he escuchado tanto "anta" como "janta". Hachís siempre lo he escuchado como "jachís" (si alguien hubiera dicho "achís", pensaría que estaba estornudando).
No dudo que haya algunos que por educación o conocimento de otras lenguas aspire las haches en los extranjerismos, pero no es el caso de la mayoría de peruanos.


----------

